# Online Class Results for Congress



## psfponies (Aug 5, 2008)

I checked http://www.horseshowsonline.com/ and didnt see the congress posted. Does anyone know if they are posting class results online this year?

Kay

psfponies


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 5, 2008)

They didn't post them to that site, you need to go to horsestudbook.com.


----------



## psfponies (Aug 5, 2008)

For those of us that didnt get to attend Congress you can also go to www.washburnimages.com and view the picture of the classes.

Kay

psfponies


----------

